# ADA 8000k HQI?



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

Anyone using ADA 8000k MH´s ?

experiences, pros, contras, any comments welcomed

i need to decide the purchase between ADA, iwasaki, tec MH´s

thanks in advance.

Ricky.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I run several and will buy more in the future. The closest thing to daylight in an HQI lamp I have seen. You will not be disappointed with them. Good luck.


----------

